# Donde? diodo varicap en capital federal



## gepelbaum (Ago 23, 2010)

Estimados, por recomendacion de otro user del foro me tiro el lanze a ver si algun electronico de la zona de capibal federal, buenos aires, argentina puede indicarme donde conseguir este maravilloso semiconductor

El mismo es el bb105 o bb121 o cualquier otro

visite estos lugares y todos con resultados negativos
Electronica Liniers
Radio Aceto
Hi-Tech (me dicen que le estarian por llegar en unos dias,... pero hace ya unas semanas!)
Electrocomponentes
Electronica Malabia
y otras tantas mas casas de electronica por once y parana pero nada!

existen estos componentes o son un mito?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2010)

Mira por aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


*Edit:*
En el listado de Electronica Liniers figura 



> BB105 | DIODOS
> 
> Código: BB105
> VARICAP VHF 25V 1.8-2.8PF AR$ 1.37


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

gepelbaum dijo:


> El mismo es el bb105 o bb121 o cualquier otro
> ...
> existen estos componentes o son un mito?



Claro que existen, pero *creo *que el BB105 está discontinuado y hay casas de electrónica que te mandan cualquier fruta como reemplazo. Yo armé un receptor FM normal con el BB105...y lo conseguí de casualidad luego de ir tres veces a la misma casa de electrónica y que me atendieran tres tíos diferentes hasta que encontré al que sabía de lo que le hablaba.
El BB105 era un varicap extremadamente común, así que en algun negocio debe haber. Fuiste a Rodar (si es que existe todavía) o a Electrónica KIWI (ahí por Belgrano como al 1200...si mal no recuerdo)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ....El BB105 era un varicap extremadamente común, así que en algun negocio debe haber. Fuiste a Rodar (si es que existe todavía) o a Electrónica KIWI (ahí por Belgrano como al 1200...si mal no recuerdo)?


En Belgrano al 1200 era por donde estaba antes Elko (Actual Constitución 3040), Rodar esta en Paraná al 350

*Edit:*
Los *Piratas* dicen tener el BB105 a U$ 0,70


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En Belgrano al 1200 era por donde estaba antes Elko (Actual Constitución 3040),


Pero KIWI queda(ba) por ahí, no?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Rodar esta en Paraná al 350


Ooopppssss! Se cambiaron de domicilio!
Con razón mandé uno a buscar un componente ahí donde estaban antes (Paraná casi Cordoba) y me dijo que no encontró el negocio...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pero KIWI queda(ba) por ahí, no?...


Antes había una especie de "Polo electrónico" al rededor del departamento de policía, creo recordar que había unas 6 casas de electrónica en la zona, Elko incluida. Pero se fueron migrando hacia la calle Paraná y alguna que otra transversal.

Rodar si no recuerdo mal se mudó de local pero a solo metros,

(Comentario Off Topic)
"Rodar lo máximo para componentes de electrónica industrial, ir con chequera abultada" 

Kiwi  ! No la conozco ¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Antes había una especie de "Polo electrónico" al rededor del  departamento de policía, creo recordar que había unas 6 casas de  electrónica en la zona, Elko incluida. Pero se fueron migrando hacia la  calle Paraná y alguna que otra transversal.


Tal cual...y por ahí cerca había un bolichito que vendía los kits "plaquetodo" (o aries?) armados o con las partes listos para armar. Me acuerdo que saqué la dirección de una página web y me llamó la atención por que había pasado por ahí unas cuantas veces y NUNCA la había visto...y era lo que estaba en la esquina 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Rodar si no recuerdo mal se mudó de local pero a solo metros,


Si...como a 400 mts 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Kiwi  ! No la conozco ¡


Creo que una vez comenté que ahí compré, hace como 15 años, unos potes multivueltas de esos que eran unos potes comunes y traían una reducción a bolillas para el efecto "multivueltas". En esa época los usaba para reparar las bombas-jeringa de un sanatorio de San Juan, y el único lugar donde habían esos potes era ahí.

PD: He puesto Kiwi con "K", pero puede ser con "QU" o algo similar...y no encuentro la maldita boleta para fijarme el nombre!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Rodar si no recuerdo mal se mudó de local pero a solo metros





ezavalla dijo:


> ...Si...como a 400 mts  .....



 Como soy joven 400m me parecen solo unos metros 

Creo recordar que en alguna búsqueda de "Algo" encontré una casa de electrónica Kiwi (O similar)

Para variar ! Nos fuimos "Al chancho" ¡ (Off Topic)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para variar ! Nos fuimos "Al chancho" ¡ (Off Topic)



Que problema serio! Otra vez off-topic....deben ser los años...empezamos con algo y terminamos con cualquier cosa...

Hummmm...de que estaba hablando?


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 24, 2010)

Menos mal que no anda ningún Mod cerca 
Sds.


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 24, 2010)

Bueno muchas gracias por la data... no se si llego hoy (espero que si)
pero si no mañana de seguro me pego una vuelta por esas casas a ver que onda y les comento por donde pase y que respuestas obtuve

Muchas gracias!


----------



## crimson (Ago 24, 2010)

Ya no hay BB·s en el mercado, hay Motorola tipo MV, esos se consiguen en CDR
http://www.cdronline.com.ar/ofertas.php3
o alguno queda en Celta Comunicaciones, que está en Centenera 150 L27 a media cuadra de la estación de Subte Primera Junta, cuando salís a la izquierda. Saludos C


----------



## J2C (Ago 24, 2010)

Perdon por el off-topic

Quiwi Electrónica ---------> http://www.quiwi.com/home.asp

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2010)

Gracias por el dato! Menos mal que la encontraste!


----------



## J2C (Ago 24, 2010)

EZavalla

hace 15/20 años estaba mas cerca de la 9 de Julio, no recuerdo bien.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pero KIWI queda(ba) por ahí, no?
> 
> 
> Ooopppssss! Se cambiaron de domicilio!
> Con razón mandé uno a buscar un componente ahí donde estaban antes (Paraná casi Cordoba) y me dijo que no encontró el negocio...


 

Necesitan el Delorian che , hace 7 años que se mudó .

El que lo puede tener es GM Electrónica (¡arriba las manos! ) en Av. Rivadavia 2400.

Aunque el otro día les compré unos unijuntura para una reparación y los números parecían grabados a masa y cortafierro .

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Necesitan el Delorian che , *hace 7 años que se mudó* .



Naaaa.....si yo compré ahí un A.O. 4136 en el 2005 y pregunté por el precio del 74925 en el 2006 antes de volver a San Juan...hará tiempo, pero no tantoooooo!

PD: Quien se mudó? Quiwi o Rodar?...me parece que ya mandé fruta de nuevo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ....PD: Quien se mudó? Quiwi o Rodar?...me parece que ya mandé fruta de nuevo...


Quiwi no se porque no compre nunca.
Rodar si se mudo de Paraná cerca de Córdoba a Paraná cerca de Corrientes.

*Quiwi SRL:* Ingresado a la Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 26, 2010)

gepelbaum  Aca te paso otros dos reemplazos mas para en BB 105,   puede ser el  BB 205 o tambien el BB 405, fijate si conseguis esos  !


----------



## gepelbaum (Ago 27, 2010)

noooo rodrigo! mi problem no es is es el bb105 o el bb205.... a todas las casas que fui no tenian nada de eso!! me sacaban c*****ndo!

ahora que por fin logro tener unos segundos libres me voy a estas que me recomendaron los kias
igual ya que lo mencionas pregunto por todos estos!

ya salgo!

antes de caminar... llame por telefono... SIGLO XXI! 
kigui... no tiene, no trabaja
gm.. tampoco SAFE LA BILLETERA!

buenooooo rodar... TAMPOCOOOO por el momento nada y no sabe si le entran


----------



## rodrigonicolas (Ago 27, 2010)

Que raro che que una casa de electronica no tenga diodos varicap.


----------



## scrgld (Ago 28, 2010)

Cuando yo necesite usar un diodo varicap lo consegui por boulogne sur mer, justamente era un bb105, es bastante complicado de encontrar.


----------



## lsedr (Ago 28, 2010)

Yo por mi parte necesitaba un BB119 y lo sustitui por un 1n4003 con un C de 20pF en paralelo. Pues me funciona muy bien. Es de un TX de TV (audio y video)


----------



## crimson (Sep 1, 2010)

Esta gente es buena y vende al por menor, el problema es que está un poco a trasmano:
http://www.rfelectronics.com.ar/
Saludos C


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Por el barrio de once hay varios locales que nos das dos mangos y tienen cosas rarisimas por Bulogne Sur Mer.
Saludos


----------

